
AutoConnect: Computational Design of 3D-Printable Connectors - Oatseller
http://www.disneyresearch.com/publication/autoconnect/
======
phkahler
No mention of existing tools that automatically optimize things like weight or
stiffness given a design space:

[http://solidthinking.com/inspire2015.html](http://solidthinking.com/inspire2015.html)

This would seem an ideal step to fill the gap between 2 connectors in the
Disney paper. They must have some kind of solution but I didn't see what it
was.

------
knicholes
So how do I start using it?! They document the method. I didn't see anywhere
that they provided a github link. ;) Maybe they want us to implement it?

~~~
pontifier
I was recently thinking about printing a top using a technique they talked
about a couple of years ago. I was dissapointed that I was not able to find
any software. I have seen this happen several times from Disney. It's cool
that they did this, but it's not very usable without some code.

~~~
tfinniga
The publishing criteria for a siggraph paper is that the description has to be
detailed enough that it could be implemented by a grad student experienced in
the area. It doesn't have to be directly usable.

I've heard that working code counts for more that it used to, but the main
goal of academic research is the exchange of ideas and techniques, not making
working production software.

------
cacozen
This have the potential to be the killer application that 3D printers are
missing.

